# How accurate is your calibre 5 TAG?



## bigricky (May 22, 2016)

I keep losing 1-2 minutes with my aquaracer. For example the other day I was laying bricks all day, that should be enough movement to charge it (?). Still at the end of the way I wound it around 50 times and went to sleep. The next evening I checked my watch and it was 2 minutes behind! When I bought this watch I asked the seller and he said "the watch keeps well within cosc levels at a maximum +\- 15 seconds per day but this depends on you as a person and how active you are! It's been regulated so it keeps fantastic overall time!".

I know that winding it 50 times is not enough for a full charge, but I would expect this to last me ~20 hours. Is this movement just not as accurate as claimed, or should I just get it regulated by someone that knows what they're doing?

Does anyone else even care about a 1 minute difference?


----------



## Rayoui (Apr 11, 2016)

My calibre 5 AR gains 2-3 seconds a day. If my watch was losing a couple minutes per day as yours is, I would have it serviced/regulated. If you purchased the watch from an AD, I would bring it in for warranty service as that is well outside TAG's quoted accuracy expectations.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

My Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 ran +3spd for 4 years. Not bad at all.
Even better, after having it serviced earlier this year it is running +1.5spd.

I guess your watch needs service, or something else is wrong..


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

My cal 5 aquaracer slows down on my wrist and speeds up on my winder. Wearing it everyday or every other day and putting it on the winder at night I can keep it dead on for weeks/months.


----------



## Bangkok Hound (May 16, 2015)

My calibre 5 Aquaracer gains a few seconds a day.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine since day one till now ran around +/- 6-7spd and I've no problem with that. If it really bothers you for your case, bring it back to TAG service centre for regulation.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine has run consistently about +4 seconds per day. It looks like your watch needs a service.


----------



## azonic225 (Jun 15, 2015)

My WAY211A has been +3.5 a day over the past 14 days. Defiantly need to have it looked at.


----------



## Rayoui (Apr 11, 2016)

azonic225 said:


> My WAY211A has been +3.5 a day over the past 14 days. Defiantly need to have it looked at.


+3.5 seconds or minutes? 3.5 seconds is pretty good.


----------



## bigricky (May 22, 2016)

Snoweagle said:


> TAG service centre for regulation.


No thanks! I have read enough horror stories about TAG's watch repairs on this forum. Plus it is very expensive, takes weeks as it has to be sent off and they will likely inflate any repair bills. I will stick to a competent independent watch maker. I knew I was throwing the dice buying a watch off eBay so I'll just have to eat this bill and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

This movement should be easily serviced by an independent.


----------



## TH65 (Apr 25, 2016)

My Calibre 5 Carrera used to run about +4 spd. I wear it almost daily, but work in an office. Since putting it on my watch winder every night, it is currently only +3 seconds total over the last 3 weeks.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Both of my Caliber 5 are performing very well. My TAG Heuer Link is +2.5 secs/day while my Aquaracer is + 3 secs/day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm running at -4.9 secs per day on a 9 month old F1 Calibre 5...


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

My F1 Cal 5 is running about +10s/d. On my winder, it's been as fast as +15s/d.

Losing minutes per day sounds certainly abnormal! Something like that (in either direction) would drive me nuts.


----------



## Deonild (May 20, 2016)

My Carrera Calibre 5 ran 10 seconds fast the first day home from AD, possible due to still getting fully wound? After wearing it every day there seems to be some times it runs 5+ seconds fast from when I last checked, and other times its almost no seconds gained/lost. Must be due to type of activity during those periods. Over the last 12 days it has gained 32 seconds, so under 3 seconds fast per day average.


----------



## dan_beaven (Jun 4, 2016)

My Calibre 5 F1 runs at -1.8s/d...


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

-10 sec a day. Been that way for three years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

